# Uzumaki



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Has anyone else seen this film? If not, I suggest you do. Now!


----------



## UncleAsh (Aug 17, 2005)

Absolutely stellar film! One of the most innovative films to come out in a while.
Magnificent imagery.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes. And I also loved the interesting and surprisingly complex story. There were quite a few things I recognized this film was doing that I don't think I'd have ever picked up on in an English-speaking film. The three Asian horror films I've seen so far have been vastly more intelligent, intricate, and of higher quality than many American horror films. Almost any of the new millenium.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Not the best Japanese film but not the worse. The manga is much better. They combined all the mangas into one film.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

**Spoiler (minor)**

What are you saying, there's another version of this movie? A manga one? Well, I thought this movie was absolutely brilliant and I keep saying I'm going to watch part of it again. I will but anyway... My favorite part was the scene in the Girls' Bathroom right after the boy dies from falling down the spiral staircase, and the conversation they have about "being noticed". First of all, the scene was a masterpiece in terms of just style and sound. Secondly, we really see what the girls' are talking about, prophetically start to unveil itself as the film progresses.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

The manga was before the film. The movie was inspired by the manga and the manga style. That style is common in Japanese films expecially the dark feel and the grays and black style with a hint of red. The spirals is what defined the film but that style was used in the manga version.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

And manga is a style of comic book / art literature? Or was it a video / television series? Movie?


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Well it is just another the term for Japanese Graphic Novel. Manga is what they call it.

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/manga.php?id=1249


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

So, it's like a book-type novel? Did you say you read it, is it long, have more details than shared in the movie?


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Well the manga aka graphic novel was out way before the movie. The movie is an adaption of the graphic novel. I think there is like 4 volumes. I only have the first volume and it is pretty good if you like graphic novels.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Actually I'm not at all interested in looking at the book / novel series. I don't want my opinion of this movie to change. It's one of the reasons I never read any of the books movies are based on.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

True but I rather read the orginal concept. Sometimes taking that will make you understand the film more. If you like it know you will probably still like it even after reading the graphic novel.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Doctorthingit said:


> It's one of the reasons I never read any of the books movies are based on.


Then you're missing a great deal! The book is nine times out of ten better than the adapted screenwork.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, that's if your main passion is literature, which mine clearly isn't. Comparing a book to a movie is not right or fair, regardless of even the fact that sometimes a movie is adapted from a book. They're two different worlds and I have always much prefered film.


----------

